# GTO powered driver seat problems



## omac (11 mo ago)

Hey all, 

Looks like the power seat on the driver side isn't working (no sound, no movement). Anyone have any thoughts on the best way to troubleshoot those? Or, worst case, a way to manually adjust them until I can dive in deeper?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm guessing this is for your 68?

Does the convertible top work? If not, the circuit breaker at the left top of the fuse box may be bad.
If it does, follow the procedure for the four way power seat in Chapter 16 of the 68 Fisher Body manual.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Troubleshooting guide


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

This is for a 68 hardtop. But that's some very helpful information! Thank you! I don't think I have any electrical testing tools so I'll see if I can run out and grab some tonight.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Check for power at the top left of the fuse box at areas indicated.


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

Pardon the ignorance, how would you test that?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome
from a couple 68 owners here !!

thanks O52 !! 









Amazon.com: Heavy Duty 3-48V Backlit Digital LCD Circuit Tester, Test Light with 140 Inch Extended Spring Wire, Car Truck Low Voltage & Light Tester with Stainless Probe : Automotive


Buy Heavy Duty 3-48V Backlit Digital LCD Circuit Tester, Test Light with 140 Inch Extended Spring Wire, Car Truck Low Voltage & Light Tester with Stainless Probe: Electrical System Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





consider this tester .... or one similar ... its backlit thats super helpfull in low light
long cord and easy to use

also
I have a few ok to mint drivers power bucket seat tracks and quite a few extra parts from
ruff or daMaged tracks ...

hopefully you can get to the rear bolts to pull the seat ...if you have to
if its not a power issue

often the relay/solenoid just CLICKs and thats a clue its mounted to the under seat track 
but no noise ....hmmm power or ground issue
hopefully
you may clean the ground at the front mount stud ,,after you find
the fat orange wire with black tracer coming out from under the carpet
front center of your seat has been tested

ring me if you want ...

Scott
2o6-4six5-9165


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the help. I'll see if I can find one of those tools locally so I can grab one tonight. May give you a call there too Scott if I can't make any headway. I have some other questions too that I'm sure would be easy to answer. Haven't had the time to read the service manual front to back yet!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The factory service manual won't have anything regarding the seats. Thats what the Fisher Body manual is for


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

I have a copy of both! Guess I just didn't want to list all reading material out. The pictures of the page directly was still super helpful for getting straight to it.


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

Thanks @O52 and @BLK69JUDGE ! That helped track it down. Since this is my first time doing this I hadn't really checked all the wiring. Good news and bad news. Good news is the orange accessory cables on the inside of the cabin and inside the engine were both unplugged. I replaced them both (plugging the piggy back accessory one in the engine and placing the other wire inside of it that I used from another car for reference) and the one in the cabin. The bad news is after the motor ran for about 15 seconds it moved the seat back about an inch before the motor(s) started smoking a bit.  Guess I may need some of those motors after all.


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

And I prove myself wrong. I disassembled the pulley cover plate and it looks like the motor is functioning just fine (may have just been the rubber on the pulley spinning up for the first time in forever). It seems the gear attached to the black / horizontal control cable isn't reliably moving forward and backwards. It does look like the seat is almost as far back as it will go on the track currently as it will go so I guess I'm not too worried about it right now. Attached image is looking at the seat from the left driver side. The control cable pictured may just be seated against the carpet? Perhaps the carpet is too thick? I'm not sure.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe to much padding under the carpet. The seat bracket to the right and all the brackets should be under the carpet and jute padding.


----------

